# A little project help please :)



## azk404 (5 Feb 2021)

Hello,

I'm building a couple of fairly simple box shelves out of 18mm Birch Ply to mount onto the wall and I am undecided what the best way is to 

1. Join the top, bottom and sides.
2. Join the back (if even needed).
3. Mount to the wall.

I wanted to avoid using pocket holes as they might be visible so I thought dowels might be a good idea for number 1 issue.

For number 2 I thought I would make a 9mm rebate around the back of the shelves to slot the back piece in, but I wasn't sure if just glue and nails would be enough when hanging as I thought I would use something like this.

The sides of the shelves will also have extended bits to fit some 33.7mm mile steel rails through which will also act as a support as they will be attached to the wall. There also for design purposes as well.

Good plan or is there a better way? Im fairly new to woodworking so learning as I go.

-

One other bonus question is the room is carpet, so would it be ok to build my base frame on that or should I measure where the base frame will go and around the carpet to work not he floor boards?

Cheers
A


----------



## Doug71 (5 Feb 2021)

Have you seen Peter Millards Cabinetry Basics videos, they might help.


----------



## Myfordman (5 Feb 2021)

For the base, it is normal to fit a plinth onto the floor or screw down firmly through the carpet and take great care with that so it is level and outboard corners (at least) are square. That give you a reference surface to build everything else from.


----------



## Ollie78 (5 Feb 2021)

Nice design, careful with mild steel though it will go rusty quick. And the hangers will remove any paint quite quick.
Maybe get galvanised stuff, like the industrial handrail. I used some and it's really strong and pretty cheap.
As for the question of joining the plywood, some registration is wise so dowels, biscuits, domino's, strips of hardwood in grooves etc all work fine, then just glue and clamps.

For the backs use thin plywood, I like to rebate it in about half the width of the frame and use little screws or pins.
For wall mounting if lightweight then button fix or similar if heavier the things for kitchen wall units, these are easy to adjust.

When fitting the plinth don't forget the carpet gripper, which can often be a pain. Either come into the room a bit to avoid it or compensate with a notch at the back.

Ollie


----------



## TheTiddles (5 Feb 2021)

Housing joints in ply are really strong and help locate on assembly, clean look too. 

You can buy brackets that are adjustable for wall mounting, they will take out any levelling and pulling up to the wall just lovely, can be hidden behind the back panel which will make the cabinet much stronger and stop the wall getting damaged.

I’d not recommend fitting onto carpet, cut it back and refit around the plinth

Aidan


----------



## Jameshow (5 Feb 2021)

Confirmat screws give a strong joint but also look like they are intended rather than just screwed together. 

Cheers James


----------



## Robbo60 (6 Feb 2021)

I just watched Peter Millard video mentioned above yesterday. VG. He also does a couple about fitted wardrobes. I did a new wardrobe organiser a couple of months ago and for the hanger used "oval" rails and brackets from screwfix. Look good. Chrome plated


----------



## azk404 (6 Feb 2021)

That’s great, Peter Millards videos look really helpful thanks.

I will definitely be putting a plinth and I was going to just use 50x50 bits of timber for that but if I cut the carpet back though I guess 100x50 would be better.

This is the railing I was looking at - Self Colour Tube Clamp Range | Free Delivery £50+ - would that still rust? I kind of wanted it black though and the galvanised stuff was all silver it seems.

And yep the back panel would only be 12mm and I plan to rebate that in as well. I guess it should be strong enough with the sides dowelled as well.

Cheers for all the tips


----------



## TheTiddles (6 Feb 2021)

Yes, that’ll rust, however, a good wax or a spray of laquer will hold it off for a long time.

I have several pieces of horrendously rusted up cast iron that were grit blasted and sprayed which have the look I think you are after.

The galvanised is of course shiny silver coloured, that’s zinc for you!

You can make the plinth from anything, I used 22mm MDF recently as I just happened to have it around

Aidan


----------

